# ZFS FreeBSD rescue mode - can't see all files



## bryn1u (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey guys,

I probably added something wrong to the rc.conf then rebooted and my server is crashed. I don't have a access to remote console KVM. Im trying to mount ZFS pool but i can see only jails, why ?

```
root@rescue-bsd:~ # zpool import
   pool: zroot
     id: 15378799241679538001
  state: ONLINE
 action: The pool can be imported using its name or numeric identifier.
 config:

   zroot       ONLINE
     mirror-0  ONLINE
       ada0p4  ONLINE
       ada1p4  ONLINE
```
I used `zpool import -R /mnt zroot`

```
root@rescue-bsd:/ # cd mnt/
root@rescue-bsd:/mnt # ls
.snap   jails   zroot
root@rescue-bsd:/mnt # ls zroot/
root@rescue-bsd:/mnt #
```
Jails looks fine

```
root@rescue-bsd:/mnt # cd jails/
root@rescue-bsd:/mnt/jails # ls
DNS   Jenkins   Proton   SQL
root@rescue-bsd:/mnt/jails # ls DNS/
.cshrc       bin       etc       media       proc       sbin       usr
.profile   boot       lib       mnt       rescue       sys       var
COPYRIGHT   dev       libexec       net       root       tmp
root@rescue-bsd:/mnt/jails #
```

How can i see my zroot/ ? I need to make changes into rc.conf and run server again.
Someone can help ?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 7, 2017)

That's because of FreeBSD's standard (in my opinion braindead) ZFS installation. The root ZFS filesystem(s) aren't set to automatically mount (so the canmount setting is off). This is done in order to apply a standard which is easier usable for sysutils/beadm.

The solution is to mount your filesystem manually: `# zfs mount zroot/ROOT/default`, after that you should be able to access it. Use `zfs list` to verify their mountpoints.


----------



## bryn1u (Nov 15, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> That's because of FreeBSD's standard (in my opinion braindead) ZFS installation. The root ZFS filesystem(s) aren't set to automatically mount (so the canmount setting is off). This is done in order to apply a standard which is easier usable for sysutils/beadm.
> 
> The solution is to mount your filesystem manually: `# zfs mount zroot/ROOT/default`, after that you should be able to access it. Use `zfs list` to verify their mountpoints.



Hey,

It really works. I wouldn't get how to mount it. Thanks !


----------

